

Ask HN: What are OK tasks for a freelancer to bill? - toumhi

I'm currently working with a (good) freelance designer via oDesk, however she has spent quite some time installing/configuring her system in order to work on my project (git, python, mysql, installtion problems etc). She already billed more than $300 for that and given I'm spending my hard-earned money, it's a bit hard to swallow. She also billed time for looking at inspiration websites in order to get a feel of what needs to be done.<p>Do you consider it normal for a freelancer to bill for inspiration research/system installation?
======
jgavris
I would consider anything on the path of providing you with your end result
billable by the hour. Especially spending time setting up her environment
according to your specifications. If you're not providing her with detailed
instructions on what you want done (ux / ui design), then you're asking her to
come up with the design, which takes time.

~~~
toumhi
Ok. It's a bit frustrating, and considering the rate freelancers charge, I
thought it was only time working _on the project_. But yeah, she would not
install these parts if she didn't need it for my project, so it's a bit
blurry... :-)

I have detailed instructions, but it's more a matter of being able to work
together with source control (rather than upload html->integration, change
html->me doing the diff with my current output->integration etc).

thanks for your opinion.

